# 54mm / 1:35 scale medieval / fantasy weapoms



## JonD (Apr 18, 2002)

Trying to track down a source for 54mm or 1:35 scale swords and daggers (ideally in an 'accessory' pack) to save some time in one-off figure sculpting. Was expecting them to be easier to find! I'm in the UK but any hints at a source anywhere would be gratefully received!


----------



## JamesFarrow (Apr 25, 2019)

I searched for 1/32 Swords and this came up:

https://www.battlefieldlegendstoyso...g_12_piece_medieval_weapons_replacement_sprue

Not sure about the size as it doesn't say but you could ask.

The down side is that they are in the US so postage may be a problem.

James

James D. Farrow
Mississauga, Ontario

"No more trains will be sold once the magazine leaves the station"


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did you try any of the 3d printer offerings....


----------



## JonD (Apr 18, 2002)

Thanks so much for the replies.

I'd looked at the 3D printing options but I don't have a printer myself and the ones that I found pre-printed were hugely expensive once the postage was factored in. But certainly for the future I might look at investing in a resin printer to be able to use the files directly! Thank you!

I'd not thought of looking at the 'toy' soldier options. I've found a similar set of replacement weapons for the Deetail Knights here in the UK, which I think will work! Thanks so much!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You may also want to check with your library, schools, community olleges and senior centers. Our local ones usually have a lab or a course located in them. And they may make a good project for a class or designer. 

:cheers2:


----------



## JonD (Apr 18, 2002)

Thank you! Good advice.


----------

